# VapeClub - What's coming soon



## JakesSA (13/1/15)

The next two weeks sees a lot of new and other favourite items arriving at VapeClub.

First to arrive will be the Samsung INR18650-25R and restock on the Efest 3100mAh. I have been researching the Samsung cell for quite a while and it seems to offer the best trade off between capacity and voltage drop available today.

Next we have a re-stock on the Billow as well as the new Goblins coming in, some IPV Minis and coils for the Kanger Subtanks.

After that we have a shipment of the new iStick 30W, which will likely replace the iStick 20W at VapeClub. We expect to restock the Lemo Drop atomisers with that shipment as well.

Somewhere in between a batch of Marquis RDAs will also hit the shelves (and the workshop I'm guessing ).

PS: If the IPV Mini takes your fancy please let me know as I am bringing in a limited quantity?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD (13/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> After that we have a shipment of the new *iStick 30W*, which will likely replace the iStick 20W at VapeClub. We expect to restock the *Lemo Drop* atomisers with that shipment as well.



  Yes please! black on black  Any chance of it getting here before the 19th?

A shot in the dark here : Whats the odds on being able to source a spare 'top cap' from the iStick 30 from your suppliers @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> The next two weeks sees a lot of new and other favourite items arriving at VapeClub.
> 
> First to arrive will be the Samsung INR18650-25R and restock on the Efest 3100mAh. I have been researching the Samsung cell for quite a while and it seems to offer the best trade off between capacity and voltage drop available today.
> 
> ...


Whoop whoop  Glad to see the marquis made the cut 

Looking forward to them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (13/1/15)

DoubleD said:


> Yes please! black on black  Any chance of it getting here before the 19th?
> 
> A shot in the dark here : Whats the odds on being able to source a spare 'top cap' from the iStick 30 from your suppliers @JakesSA



I can certainly ask, you want to retrofit an iStick 20W and is that yes for the IPV Mini in black? I forgot to mention they will going for about R960.


----------



## Yiannaki (13/1/15)

For those who don't know about the marquis rda. 

Have a look at the review of it by Rip Trippers. Subsequently, it was voted his top rda for 2014.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> I can certainly ask, you want to retrofit an iStick 20W and is that yes for the IPV Mini in black? I forgot to mention they will going for about R960.



Yes thats exactly what Im going to do, apparently the housing on the 20w and 30w is identical, so the 30w top cap would make my 20w even better than it already is  

And thats a big yes to an iStick 30w and a Lemo Drop, both in black  
(yes Ive developed a Eleaf fetish since the last iStick you sold me  If you were getting the 50w I might have been on the fence depending on the spare top cap, sounds weird reading this now lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/1/15)

I've been reading up on Reddit and elsewhere, and apperently the Marquis produces magic flavour.

Don't know what 22mm will look like on the Cloupor Mini though. It's such a nice looking mod, I don't want to make it look odd.


----------



## JakesSA (13/1/15)

The 50W is not far of either just waiting for a stable release date. It will be a bit more pricey than the 30W though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (13/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've been reading up on Reddit and elsewhere, and apperently the Marquis produces magic flavour.
> 
> Don't know what 22mm will look like on the Cloupor Mini though. It's such a nice looking mod, I don't want to make it look odd.



It really is, I find myself hijacking @VapeGrrl's whenever she leaves it out of arm's reach ..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (13/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've been reading up on Reddit and elsewhere, and apperently the Marquis produces magic flavour.
> 
> Don't know what 22mm will look like on the Cloupor Mini though. It's such a nice looking mod, I don't want to make it look odd.


The images they show with the Atlantis on it look great. 

If that's 22mm and like the marquis I doubt it will look silly.  

You could always shoot past Vapeclub when the time comes and try before you buy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> The images they show with the Atlantis on it look great.
> 
> If that's 22mm and like the marquis I doubt it will look silly.



Ye I think it might just work
The IGO L is just about flush, and I think that's 21mm. So 22 should be okay.


----------



## Yiannaki (13/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ye I think it might just work
> The IGO L is just about flush, and I think that's 21mm. So 22 should be okay.


Exciting times ahead  I'm sure the marquis will be a worthy successor to the mighty IGO-L and a superior rda to the veritas.

I love the idea of inserting those mandrels to perfectly align the coil with the air hole.

And to top it off, rip has promised video tutorials for other builds. This will be interesting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (13/1/15)

How much will the 25r batts be


----------



## JakesSA (14/1/15)

Similar to the Efest 35A looks like.


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

Yip, have also been waiting for the Marquis. Thanks for bringing that in @JakesSA. And, yes, it will need the workshop too.


----------



## Dr Phil (14/1/15)

Goblin goblin me want one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JakesSA (15/1/15)

Then there's also the Sigelei 100W Plus and the new Subtank Mini and Nano ..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> Then there's also the Sigelei 100W Plus and the new Subtank Mini and Nano ..



I assume these are "still incoming"?


----------



## Riddle (15/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> Then there's also the Sigelei 100W Plus and the new Subtank Mini and Nano ..



How soon?


----------



## JakesSA (17/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I assume these are "still incoming"?



Not long now ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/1/15)

@JakesSA Any news regarding he spare 30w topcap?


----------



## Dr Phil (17/1/15)

And the goblin


----------



## JakesSA (17/1/15)

DoubleD said:


> @JakesSA Any news regarding he spare 30w topcap?



The eLeaf lady said she'll see if she can slip some in for me. I'll check again with her on Monday.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dr Phil (17/1/15)

Ooooooo I hope so


----------



## DoubleD (17/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> The eLeaf lady said she'll see if she can slip some in for me. I'll check again with her on Monday.




 Whoohoo! thank you so much, lets hope she comes through with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (18/1/15)

The IPV Mini and Sigelei 100W Plus are now available for purchase on pre-order, find them here. Expected arrival at VapeCLub is 22-23 January.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (21/1/15)

@JakesSA sorry to nag but did the lady from eleaf say anything more on the 30w top caps?


----------



## JakesSA (21/1/15)

No worries, I'll ask again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (21/1/15)

Stock is now starting to arrive, batteries are here already and the Billows and Goblins are only awaiting customs clearance...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (21/1/15)

@JakesSA when will the Sigelei 100watt plus be arriving?


----------



## JakesSA (21/1/15)

Thanks almost forgot, the IPV Mini and Sigelei 100 Plus are also awaiting clearance, with a bit of luck tomorrow but more likely Friday.


----------



## Dubz (21/1/15)

Do you still have a black 100w plus available?


----------



## JakesSA (21/1/15)

Yes indeed


----------



## Dubz (21/1/15)

Awesome is there an urgent need to pre-order one or is there enough left for me to place my order when then arrive?


----------



## JakesSA (21/1/15)

Want me to keep one for you?


----------



## Dubz (21/1/15)

For sure and 2 x Smurfs please?


----------



## JakesSA (21/1/15)

Done, thank you very much.


----------



## Dubz (21/1/15)

Awesomeness


----------



## JakesSA (22/1/15)

Sigelei 100w Plus and the IPV Mini are now in stock, find them here


----------



## Dubz (22/1/15)

Awesome. Will place my order right now


----------



## Yiannaki (22/1/15)

Must resist all temptation to buy a 100 Plus!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (22/1/15)

They sure are good looking devices, next shipment will have some champagne units as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> They sure are good looking devices, next shipment will have some champagne units as well.


I have no clue how @Alex survives with you guys around the corner 

I would need to be chained down!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> I can certainly ask, you want to retrofit an iStick 20W and is that yes for the IPV Mini in black? I forgot to mention they will going for about R960.





JakesSA said:


> The eLeaf lady said she'll see if she can slip some in for me. I'll check again with her on Monday.




Any news?


----------



## Silver (28/1/15)

@JakesSA , i see the Goblin is out of stock on your site
Will you be getting more in? If so, when do you expect?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (28/1/15)

Definitely getting more in, just struggling to get a firm shipping date out of them. Problem is Chinese new year is coming and for those two weeks nothing will ship.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/1/15)

The last item not yet arrived from the original post is the iStick 30W which we expect to be here by Tuedsay / Wednesday of the coming week ( 2nd/3rd February). Look out for some great combos!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

